# funny aggressive guppy



## R/CBOONE72 (Jan 14, 2011)

My 3 week pregnant, young guppy, first time since maturity. She is always hungry. What funny is her attitude to the male, when I come close to the breeder tank she will swim as Fast as she can into him, but when I stand across the room and watch them, they swim together no problem. Also her gills and race slightly reden when I come close. How often does this behavior happen with guppies?


----------



## tomwhitely (Feb 5, 2011)

Believe it or not I have the EXACT same situation. It's funny, but the first few times it got me worried. I think it has something to do with pregnancy and how it affects the guppy's behavior. I searched info on this subject but to no avail...just some general responses.
I think all should be find after the breeding period. Or hope so...:fish:

Also, I haven't noticed that her gills or race redden. Will take a closer look though.


----------



## AvocadoPuffDude (Jan 20, 2011)

I think the female racing into the male and bumping him is accidental. It sounds like she's learned that when you come around, there's food to be had. Most guppies (and fish in general) will pick up this type of behavior, usually. They may not be Einsteins, but putting your presence with food appearing isn't too much of a stretch.
I've never heard of any fish's gills and (I assume you mean face, not race) reddening in those circumstances. I'm afraid that might be a little bit of wishful thinking...
However, it is such close observation of behavior that has given me so many years of blissful fish keeping, so I encourage further observation. Have you considered keeping a notebook? I used to do that, writing any thing I felt was significant. Many years later, it's obvious there are so many pitfalls for a beginner, but with time, it will make more sense. It's also a great way to track a fish's pregnancy dates, if you keep track of when she gives birth, then count 28 days (which can vary depending on what temperature you keep your tank) and you'll be prepared for her next birthing.
Good luck to you!


----------

